# Deer Pics.



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Some bucks I got on my Slealth Cam Sniper behind my stand.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

great deer. hope you can bag one of them! :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

pictures like those are what make the expensive trail cams worth it. We have a few set up but I am not seeing alot of big buck activity. Good luck getting a big one!


----------

